# PC Game as .bin file....how do I play??



## blgmobby (Nov 28, 2004)

I dl'd Virtua Tennis 2003 for PC and it shows as one .bin file. How am I supposed to go about playing it? I know that .bins are like ISO's and that they're image files. I also think I have to burn it to a cd??? I don't have Nero...what can I do?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Where did this game come from?

Yes, .bin files (along with the .cue file) is part of a pair that represents a CD image. It needs to be burned with a burner that will burn bin/cue files, or converted to another format, like .iso.


----------



## SistemaTR (May 14, 2007)

Or you can use programs like *Daemon Tools* or *Alcohol*.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> Where did this game come from?
> 
> Yes, .bin files (along with the .cue file) is part of a pair that represents a CD image. It needs to be burned with a burner that will burn bin/cue files, or converted to another format, like .iso.


I'm suprised you didn't close this thread since it's against forum rules.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Couriant said:


> I'm suprised you didn't close this thread since it's against forum rules.


Which rule? There are many legitimate game download sites, though I have no idea what formats they use.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have yet to see a legitimate site with ISO, BIN, and CUE files.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I download quite a few legitimate iso's, but don't know where bin/cue files are used. Thus, the question, "Where did this game come from?".

The fact that there has been no response to the question seems to be informative in itself.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I meant to say legitimate game sites, but i'm sure you know what i meant 

and yes, I believe my assumptions were correct.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Couriant said:


> I meant to say legitimate game sites, but i'm sure you know what i meant
> 
> and yes, I believe my assumptions were correct.


So, in final effect, my asking the question had the same result that closing the thread would have had, with the additional benefit of having enabled an intelligent discussion of the matter. Would you agree?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You asked a question? Must've miss that  I wasn't questioning you, usually these types of threads are closed pretty much straight away.


----------



## Cstrikedish (Jan 25, 2007)

It is easy to run using Daemon, which you can download from lots of sites.


----------

